# 2 new bridges and more progress pics



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/southenspencer
Here is a few videos we made... I was the 1st to run over part of the layout which was GREAT!!!!!!
2 new bridges installed and still got to build the final one which will be about 14-15 feet LONG!
Enjoy.
http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...%20update/

This is a friend layout not mine I just build the bridges for him.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW Great Layout 

JJ


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW is the truth that is one FANTASTIC layout. 
question is that asphalt in the bottom,? if so how was it laid, is that the sack stuff, or was it proffesionally laid? it looks great 
Dennis


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good and the weather looks great.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it done YET?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty amazing work!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great layout. 

It looks like a steep grade right after you start the train moving. 

What percent is the grade?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

The asphalt was done by the Pros not the sack junk.... hand spread and the machine tamped....


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

No it is not done yet.... The owner still has several months of work to be done and I still have a bridge to build.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Posted By rlvette on 29 May 2011 06:09 PM 
Great layout. 

It looks like a steep grade right after you start the train moving. 

What percent is the grade? 


On section is about 4% for about 15 feet on the one area which will not see much traffic.... but the rest is all 2%


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel,

That's going to be one nice layout, thanks for sharing. Hope to see more of it.

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel 
thanks, I enjoyed cold watermelon while going through each of your photos. 
Many of them look like it rained. 
Plus I guesss most of the side wall stones are cemented together with redish mortar? 
The bridges look bluish? is it just primer? 
Very good use of a hard space.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01 Jun 2011 04:29 PM 
Daniel 
thanks, I enjoyed cold watermelon while going through each of your photos. 
Many of them look like it rained. 
Plus I guesss most of the side wall stones are cemented together with redish mortar? 
The bridges look bluish? is it just primer? 
Very good use of a hard space. 

In the photopucket a few of them were in the rail on the May Pics it was a HOT sunny day.
all the BIG stone area " Canyon Area' was dry stack BY Jim who ownes the layout.
The black bridge area around the play house was coated and he left spots for it to rust and look naturaly but the big arch bridge was zinc coated then painted in an alum. color.
I love going down to see his layout BUT it is a 2 hour drive oneway to just get thier... When all track is down I will get a on car camrea of the WHOLE layout.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be good and IF you can , a photo from the roof of the play house. PLEASE. 
My mind is going.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Next time I am down thier I will get pics from on top of the play house for you all.


----------

